# الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ..... ادخل وشوف بنفسك



## اثناسيوس الرسول (17 فبراير 2007)

http://64.72.125.100/~frmark/

أسماء الله الحسنى غير صحيحة والأزهر يعترف ويقوم بتعديلها - الجزء الأول فيديو
http://www.servant13.net/video/asma2_allah_gheer_sa7ee7a.wmv

شهادة المتنصر النجار المصري من الشرابية احد اعضاء الجماعات الاسلامية العائدون من
افغانستان فيديو
http://www.servant13.net/video/shahadat/sharabia.wmv

شيطان اسمه فاطمة 23-01-2004فيديو
http://www.servant13.net/video/makary/23_1_04.wmv

شفاء يد فتاة محجبة 28_3_2003فيديو
http://www.servant13.net/video/makary/28_3_03.rm

فتاة محجبة لا تبصر ولا تمشي ولا تحرك يدها شاهد بنفسك القس يصنع معجزة لها باسم
المسيح فيديو
http://www.servant13.net/video/makary/10-2-06p.wmv

عترافات احد اعضاء الجماعات الاسلامية ذبح عائلة غالي الوكيل السابق لشركة شيفرليه
على يد محافظ الإسماعيلة ووزير الشباب السابق عبد المنعم عمارة وآخرون صوت
http://www.servant13.net/audio/shahada/seed_alregalah_6.wma

http://64.72.125.100/~frmark/

موقع لا يمكن حجبه


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الموقع جميل ولا يمكن حجبه شكراااااااااااا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك وباشكرك ع مروك صلى لاجلى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ROSA_10 (2 مارس 2007)

*rania_ava@hotmail.com*

سلام  و نعمه   فعلا  ربنا معانا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 مارس 2007)

ROSA_10 قال:


> سلام  و نعمه   فعلا  ربنا معانا



سلام ومحبة ربنا يباركك صلى لاجل ضعفى لكن اسمحى لى بتعليق بسيط واقبلى منى تعليقى اتمنى منك الغاء ايميلك فى المشاركة وهذا يرجع لاسباب كثيرة تقبلى منى التعليق وربنا يكون معاكى :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## ROSA_10 (5 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> سلام ومحبة ربنا يباركك صلى لاجل ضعفى لكن اسمحى لى بتعليق بسيط واقبلى منى تعليقى اتمنى منك الغاء ايميلك فى المشاركة وهذا يرجع لاسباب كثيرة تقبلى منى التعليق وربنا يكون معاكى :Love_Letter_Send:


سلام و نعمه  رب المجد   يسوع     اشكر ك  و انا فعلا   كنت قد طلبت حذف ايميلي  و لكن  لم يحذف  و لا اعرف كيف اتدارك   هذا الخطئ      اشكر لك اهتمامك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (5 مارس 2007)

ROSA_10 قال:


> سلام و نعمه  رب المجد   يسوع     اشكر ك  و انا فعلا   كنت قد طلبت حذف ايميلي  و لكن  لم يحذف  و لا اعرف كيف اتدارك   هذا الخطئ      اشكر لك اهتمامك



ميرسى ربنا يباركك صلى لاجل ضعفى :new5:


----------



## ROSA_10 (5 مارس 2007)

_:t14: _بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله  واحد امين   *استطيع   كل شيء  في المسيح الذي يقويني*


----------

